# Eclipse Set-Up



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

Hope I'm getting this in the right place.

I've recently acquired a MacBook Pro and I'm having a hard time getting a project to generate correctly. I can load up projects from the sample code just fine. However, when I attempt to create a new project from scratch I'm having issues. I've tried Juno and Indigo, but I have not tried downgrading ADT (Currently on 20). Any suggestions?

http://pastebin.com/in0yHEQm


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

Haven't resolved this but now I'm just starting my project on my desktop using indigo and adt 16 (i think). Then importing to Juno/ADT20


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Not a solution to making eclipse work, but try intellij idea instead. Free version has all the Android tools, just have to point it to the sdk installed on your system. Preview version added a GUI designer to it that kicks the crap out of that thing they have in ecilpse.


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll take a look today. Thanks for looking out.


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

yarly said:


> Not a solution to making eclipse work, but try intellij idea instead. Free version has all the Android tools, just have to point it to the sdk installed on your system. Preview version added a GUI designer to it that kicks the crap out of that thing they have in ecilpse.


You're the man yarly. I much prefer this to eclipse. Thanks again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

np. Ive used it for a couple years. Before that, I was a long time Eclipse user. Would never go back to eclipse now, lol. I had to use it for a few months ago when the computer I was on did not have Intellij. It was horrible going back.


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like I'm having an AVD issue now. GUI shows up as ~1/4 of the AVD window, but clicks are still being mapped to the whole window. Any ideas?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

choose the wrong resolution maybe in the GUI?

EDIT: GUI is also betaish. I've never used it with the emulator, I just push directly to my device each time. It works fine on there if you have an Android phone/tablet.

If it keeps giving you issues though after messing around with the various settings, report it as a bug to their bug tracker: http://youtrack.jetb...com/issues/IDEA

The do respond and fix bugs/issues that are detailed (assuming you check to make sure someone else hasn't reported it yet). I've reported about a dozen or so and they're either being worked on or already fixed.

They have some of the best customer relations I have seen for an IDE. That despite English is generally not their first language.


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

It's not really a big deal. I find it more satisfying to push to my devices anyway lol. The problem must be with the AVD as I get the same issue starting the emulator from AVD manager or through eclipse.

I'm not really formally educated in development/software/hardware but could it be that the AVD is having trouble with the retina display on this macbook? I've messed with literally every setting I can find in the AVD manager lol.

Thanks for taking the time to respond. I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe, I have 3 1920x1200 displays and never had issues, but I know the retina displays that Mac uses on laptops do some screwy stuff.


----------



## keithce (Jun 22, 2011)

UrbanLejendary said:


> Looks like I'm having an AVD issue now. GUI shows up as ~1/4 of the AVD window, but clicks are still being mapped to the whole window. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 28364


I'm new to OSX too.

What version of OSX? I know in Mountain Lion a lot of the graphics methods used are obselete. I believe its HomeBrew that told me this but it helped when I got Quartz. Its the open source replacement for X11 or something.

Google, patience and coffee have been my friends lately. being savy on unix helps too


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

There's a tutorial on how to more or less set things up for building Cyanogen in the tutorial section. Not an OSX user though.


----------

